# ICD-9 help - significant stenosis



## tttcodes

How to code dx code for plaque in the carotid artery without significant stenosis??


----------



## jquicken

Look up dx code 433.10


----------



## pharmon

Can I use  646.93 for fetal demise or is there one specific for demise.  Pt. has postive Hcg, and 7 wks along, US, impression states fetal demise.  thanks


----------



## lisammy

If you do not feel comfprtable with 433.10, look at 785.9- we will use this code for carotid bruit that does not show stenosis


----------



## 007CPC

pharmon said:


> Can I use  646.93 for fetal demise or is there one specific for demise.  Pt. has postive Hcg, and 7 wks along, US, impression states fetal demise.  thanks



Hi pharmon:

       If you have not yet had any replys from your post, you might have better luck posting this post under the OBGYN thread category. Sometimes coders only seek to answer questions, and seek answers to their own questions, to the thread that correspond to their work methodology.


----------



## LaSeille

*plaque of carotid artery*

See 440.0.  Atherosclerosis of aorta.  (atherosclerosis = fatty plaque deposits that reduce the diameter & elasticity of an artery.   

LaSeille Willard, CPC


----------



## LaSeille

*Fetal Demise*



pharmon said:


> Can I use  646.93 for fetal demise or is there one specific for demise.  Pt. has postive Hcg, and 7 wks along, US, impression states fetal demise.  thanks



Use 632 - this code is for missed abortion as well as fetal demise before 22 weeks gestation.  (after 22 weeks, use code 656.41)

LaSeille Willard, CPC


----------



## heyerflowers@gmail.com

Plaque took me to artery, arterial --- see Arteriosclerosis, went there and found 440.9, checked tabular list - I agree with 440.9 Generalized and unspecified atherosclerosis, Arteriosclerotic vascular disease NOS


----------



## heyerflowers@gmail.com

*carotid plaque*

Plaque took me to artery, arterial --- see Arteriosclerosis, went there and found 440.9, checked tabular list - I agree with 440.9 Generalized and unspecified atherosclerosis, Arteriosclerotic vascular disease NOS


----------



## m.j.kummer

*plaque in the carotid artery without significant stenosis*

"Plaque took me to artery, arterial --- see Arteriosclerosis, went there and found 440.9, checked tabular list - I agree with 440.9 Generalized and unspecified atherosclerosis, Arteriosclerotic vascular disease NOS"

True except that it excludes the carotids and refers to 443.1X


----------



## wbrodsky

LaSeille said:


> See 440.0.  Atherosclerosis of aorta.  (atherosclerosis = fatty plaque deposits that reduce the diameter & elasticity of an artery.
> 
> LaSeille Willard, CPC



I completely agree with this.  For "Carotid Ulcerative Plaque" this would fit that description perfectly!  Thanks!!


----------

